# Agility Christmas Presents?



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Anyone get any agility related gifts for Xmas?

I know my favorites were subscriptions to Clean Run and jump cup strips to make jumps! Too funny how well I can make a jump even with wings while sitting watching tv. 

Clip And GO Agility: Dog agility equipment: Jump Cup Strips

http://www.clipandgoagility.com/images/jump-cup-strips/large/jump-cup-strips.jpg


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I didn't get anything but I did get some Petco gift cards and I was thinking about getting my Ollie some of their cheapo agility stuff... I know it's not super great but Ollie is only 4 months so he can't do the jumps, etc. But I was thinking about getting him involved in agility when he's older and just playing around with some easy courses for now.

I guess it might be cheaper to build your own but I am so completely and utterly not handy and super clumsy... My husband won't even let me cook anything that involves hot grease.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Carriesue said:


> I didn't get anything but I did get some Petco gift cards and I was thinking about getting my Ollie some of their cheapo agility stuff... I know it's not super great but Ollie is only 4 months so he can't do the jumps, etc. But I was thinking about getting him involved in agility when he's older and just playing around with some easy courses for now.
> 
> I guess it might be cheaper to build your own but I am so completely and utterly not handy and super clumsy... My husband won't even let me cook anything that involves hot grease.


If you go up to the http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...gility-equipment-do-yourself-ideas-hints.html there are directions and tips.

For a beginner dog you may want to go to tinkertots.com and buy a tunnel. Make sure it's 24" in diameter (opening) cause that's the size used in competition so best to get used to that from the start. ALSO if there is a choice, get a darker colored tunnel (blue?) because the lighting is the worst in there so earlier you get them to whoohoo thru the better.

THere are scissor type snippers that close around the PVC and cut it. So if you can use scissors you can easily cut them to length. I just measure, mark with a sharpie, and then cut. I don't even use glue because the fittings hold everything together well enough. 

Once the PVC is cut, you just put it together easily and it's like a miracle  

Best thing to do is start looking for some good agility classes or basic puppy obedience classes. There are some great puppy classes out there appropriate for younger dogs. Mix of socialization and distractions plus trying to listen to us is built into these classes.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

One of the doctors I work for got me a clip and go agility jump for Christmas. She knows how much I love my dog and wanted to help me prepare for the next level. I love the jump because all the parts clip together and don't get lost.


----------

